# Owners Choice?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Anyone tried "Owners Choice" thru BMW Financial?
It allows you to lease your car initially but have the option to buy after a set period.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Anyone tried "Owners Choice" thru BMW Financial?
> It allows you to lease your car initially but have the option to buy after a set period.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? *


i never understand what the difference is between OC and Lease... I thought you could buy it when you lease ends too...

--Andrew


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

There's a thread here someplace that explains the difference...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

From what I recall the main advantage/difference is that since OC is classified as a buy not a lease you do not have to pay the extra lease taxes. Here in PA the sales tax is 6% while on a lease it would be 9%. So you save that way.

Other than that I believe you get a similar residual/end of term balance. And even w/ OC there's a guaranteed buy back:dunno:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I opted for OC. Here's a thread that earlier discussed the subject. Also if you go to .org and search you'll come up with many hits.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1411&highlight=owners+choice

I opted for OC because of the flexibility of terminating the lease early. Of all the leases I've had, only one saw it's way to completion. Still, it's the way for me to go at this point.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

It sounds to me like the baloon real property loans that were prevelant in California in the early 80s. Low monthly payments and a big final one.


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

The final balloon is optional, the options at the end of the term are the same as a lease. The OC is a way around taxes as previously stated. I live in Texas, here you have to pay annual personal property tax on a leased auto(330I =$750). By doing OC, the title is in my name so no tax.:thumb:


----------

